# SQlite3 help



## nijmegen96 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD server that I use mostly for game server. I just install the server software for whatever game my friends and I want to play multiplayer on. While my server is mostly just a Minecraft server, I am trying to install KMP. This is a multiplayer mod for Kerbal Space Program. Anyway the point is to get the server working I needed to install two things: Mono and SQlite3. Mono is working fine but I need to create a soft link of SQlite3 in the server directory but I can't even find the SQlite3 library. I've attached the official directions of you wish to read them but the step I'm stuck on is:

The supplied libsqlite3.so.0, which is tested against Ubuntu 12.04, may not be fully compatible with your environment. If you are not using Ubuntu 12.04, it is recommended that you follow these additional steps:

Remove the supplied libsqlite3.so.0 file from your KMP server directory. e.g. `mv libsqlite3.so.0 /libsqlite3.so.0.bak`
If you haven't already, install your system's native SQLite libraries or compile them.
Create a soft link in the KMP server directory linking libsqlite3.so.0 to your native SQLite library. e.g. `ln -s /usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so.0 libsqlite3.so.0`


----------

